# مهندس الاتصالات بيشتغل فين ومطلوب ياخد كورسات ايه ؟



## amibrahim (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

أرجو الإفادة فى هذا الموضوع 

أين يمكن أن يعمل مهندس الاتصالات فى مصر ؟

وماهى الكورسات المطلوبة منه ؟ 

شكراً مقدماً للاهتمام


----------



## محمد فؤاد مرجان (3 أكتوبر 2009)

امكانيه العمل 
فى شركات 
الاتصالات
موبينيل 
فودافون 

او فى شركه الاتصالات المحليه 

بالنسبه للكورسات اللى محتاجها مش هقدر اقوللك عليها لاننى مهندس كهرباء و ليس اتصالات


----------



## Ahmed Adel (3 أكتوبر 2009)

هتحتاج طبعا تبقى عارف gsm, gprs, umts, cdma دى الكورسات الخاصة بالاتصالات .. طبعا ده لو هتشتغل فى شبكات المحمول زى ما تفضل الباشموهندس وقال فودافون او موبينيل او اتصالات ..


----------



## إلكترونيكس (5 أكتوبر 2009)

هتشتغل في :
شركات الموبايل /// مثل فودافون - إتصالات - موبينيل

وهناك شركات أخرى بتورد معدات الاتصالات لشركات المحمول ودى كثيره وعملها محترف جدا مثل
/// ألكاتيل - هواوى - سيمنيس - موتورولا .....

شركات تعمل فى معدات الاتصالات فقط /// زى أجهزه اللاسلكى التى تستخدم فى كل المجالات المقاولات وأعمال الكهرباء والتشييد والمبانى /// الشرطه والجيش /// الاسعاف ... وإلخ

شركات الانترنت /// مثل شركات خدمه ال ADSL كشركه رايا // لينك دوت نت // TE data

شركات تقديم حلول الانذار ضد الحريق /// وكاميرات المراقبه //// وغيرها من التطبيقات وهذه شركات كتيره جدا 

شركات صناعه وصيانه الاجهزه الالكترونيه

سنترالات خاصه وشركات ال VOIP

وغيره وغيره 
================
تحتاج دورات فى GSM مثل CDMA - UMTS -GPRS -GPS
تحتاج دورات فى CISCO - MICROSOFT 

وبالتوفيق


----------



## angel2009 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مجال عمل مهندس الاتصالات في شركات الموبايل المتوفرة في البلد الذي تعيش فيه كذلك شبكة الاتصالات الارضية وكذلك تستطيع العمل في المطار وفي شركات الانترنيت وانا حاليا اعمل في الانترنيت اما الكورسات الي محتاجها 
دورة في الشبكات الالكترونية وdspوdigital communication اما بقية المواد فليس هناك صعوبة في دراستها وتستطيع مع محاضراتك ان تجتازالدراسة بتفوق وانا اتكلم عن تجربة


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ما هي؟؟؟؟
اين اجد ملخصات لها؟؟


----------



## abo ghabsha (27 أكتوبر 2009)

يص ياحبيبى انت لازم تقعد مع نفسك وتحدد المجال عشان تثقل الدراسه فيه وتبقى حاجه 
1- مجال الموبيل يبقى لازم تاخد gsm,gprs,umts, وممكن wimxوكمان يكون معال لغه برمجه مش لازم تبقى بروفيشنل حاجه يسيطه 
2- مجال الشبكات تاخد ccna,ccnp,يعنى سيسكو وكمان ميكرو سوفت mcse
3- مجال التحكم تاخد microcontrolarوكان plc

واى مجال من ده يكون معاك انجليزى كويس وتنميه بشريه 
وان شاء الله تكون مهندس جااااااامد


----------



## m_m_m (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا خايف جدا من اتصلات وكل اصحابى بيخوفونى وبيقولولى حول لمدنى وانا اخترت اتصالات خلاص هل فعلا اتصالات اصعب قسم وررايكم انى احول ولا افضل زى ماانا بالله عليكم فيدونى لانى محتار
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_hagar (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بصراحه انا من رايى انك تحول مدنى لان فعلا دلوقتى اكتر المجالات المطلوبه هى عمارة ومدنى وميكانيكا وانا ندمت انى دخلت اتصالات وبجد فرص العمل بتاعتها مش كتير زى منت فاكر 
دة رايى وطبعا صلى استخارة والراى طبعا الاول والاخير ليك يا بشمهندس


----------



## mta (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*مهندس اتصالات*

السلام عليكم
انا سوف ارفق لك ملف بور بوينت يوضحلك سوق الاتصالات فى مصر وايه المطلوب بالضبط
اما بالنسبة لموضوع مدنى الصراحة انى حاليا هما مطلوبين اكثر مننا بكتير لكن احب انا اعطيك ماحدثلى لانى كنت محتار ويك انا خريج 2007 اتصالات ولكن عندما كنت بختارالقسم اتصالات ولا مدنى كان فى هذه الايام مهندس اتصالات هو المطلوب وكان مهندس المدنى مش لاقى شغل وبالتالى دخلت اتصالات ولما اتخرجت حصل طبعا فى خلا الارع سنوات تغيرات فانقلب الموضوع راسا على عقب فاصبح مهندس الاتصالات مش لا قى شغل ومهندس المدنى الشركات مش لاقياه وبيدوروا عليه
نصيحة صلى صلاة استخارة وشوف المجال اللى انت ممكن تنجح فيه وسيب موضوع الشغل ده على الله


----------



## muradbarjaa (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا عالمعلومات هذه يا رجال


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

عن تجربة فى الوقت الحالى فعلا مهندس اتصالات لايجد عمل فعلا و المطلوب اكثر مدنى وعمارة


----------



## Tamer Galal (27 فبراير 2010)

اعتقد دورات الاياف الضوئية مهمة جدا فى هذا المجال ولكل هذه الشركات
وتوجد شركة فى مصر اخيرا تمنح شهادة امريكية بعد العلى نظم شبكات الالباف
اسم الموقع : www.fiberme.net


----------



## حمدان الرشيدي (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة ودمتم سالمين


----------



## abdullah_eltamaly (5 مارس 2010)

*المحاضر*

ممكن توصلنى بالمحاضر اللى ادى المحاضرة دى عشان يديها عندنا


----------



## eng wesoo (6 مارس 2010)

طيب بالنسبه لدوره ccna
دى مش مهمه ولا ايه 
انا ف هندسه اتصالات ولسه مش عارفه اخد دورات ايه 
ياريت بجد تفيدونى ابدا بايه


----------



## دزنتري (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم تنا عندي نفس المشكلة واعتقد ان الحل هو شو الى انت بتحبه اكثر توكل على الله بيه حتى ممكن تنتج اكثر


----------



## predator 2010 (9 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعة انا عايز كورسات شبكات تفيدنى فى مجال الاتصالات ....انا سمعت دورات سيسكو بس فى كزا حاجة وانا مش عارف اختار...ارجو اى بشمهندس ينصحنى اخود اى كورس سيسكو


----------



## سامـح (9 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يسهل ونطلع مهندسين اتصالات


----------



## eng_fidodido (5 مايو 2010)

انا خريج اتصلات 2009 
و مشتغلتش لسه 
بس فيه ناس دفعتي كتير اشتغلوا 
و زي ما اللي قبلي قالوا 
مدني شغلو اكتر بكتيير دلوقتي 
و لو عاوز اتصالات بقى 
يبق تاخد GSM / CDMA / GPRS / UMTS / 


اما عن الشبكات 
شوف سيسكو مش وحشه 
بس انا شايف ميكروسوفت مجالها اكتر 
في الشغل مطلوب مايكروسوفت اكتر يعني MCSE


و لو احتاجت حاجه 
ايميلي اهو 
اكيد لو عندي معلومه اكيد اكيد هساعدك 

[email protected]


----------



## love knight (8 مايو 2010)

ممكن تشتغل في شركات كتير زي مقالو الزمله بالاضافه لذللك وهيه اهم الشركات وتتحكم في 50%من عالم الاتصالات والالكترونيات و75شركه تتحكم في 50 البقيه الشركه دي اسمها erksonاريكسون


----------



## kupparym (9 مايو 2010)

مشكورين جدا ياأخوانى بس بالنسبة لى أنا أحب مجال الفضائيات من أرسال وأستقبال القنوات الفضائية وعلم التشفير ونفسى أخوض فى المجال ده من أوسع أبوابه لكن مش عارف ابتدى منين
فمن فضلكم حد يعرفنى أين أجد طرف الخيط لهذا المجال


----------



## احمد نبيل حسين (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا احمد هندسه اسيوط عندنا التخصص بعد اعدادي كهربا عامه بس انا داخل ثالثه ومحتار بين كهربا بور ولا اتصالات ودا لاني معنديش درليه بسوق العمل وايه الي مطلوب ارجو الافاده


----------



## طم طم (4 يونيو 2010)

طيب ممكن لو انا اخترت مجال الكنترول ايه اسماء الكورسات اللي المفروض اعرفها والبرامج


----------



## EE-mohammed (8 يونيو 2010)

الله يوفقكم


----------



## محمد حلمى احمد (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بص ياباش مهندس انا انصحك تدخل مدنى بدون تفكير لكذا سبب
1-هو القسم المطلوب داخل وخارج مصر بكثرة(ممكن تفتح اهرام الجمعة وتشوف الفرق بين مدنى واتصالات)
2-سعر مهندس المدنى اعلى من الاتصالات وحتى لو انت طالع دور نوفمبر اعلى من اللى جايب امتياز فى اتصالات
3-شركات الاتصالات بتعتمد على الاجانب اكثر من المصريين بسبب اللغة

وربنا يوفقك وثق ان اللى كاتبه ربنا هتشوفه

م/محمد حلمى
مهندس اتصالات
[email protected]


----------



## anm015 (30 مايو 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## على الدسوقى (1 يوليو 2012)

الله ينورررررررررررررررررر عليكمممممممممم


----------



## spyboy2006 (25 أغسطس 2012)

الموضوع مليان معلومات مفيده جدا , جزاكم الله كل خير بجد


----------

